# Ladder goof



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

After he falls and sits for a bit, he looks over at the ladder wondering what went wrong.







Flailing legs!

http://dcist.com/2010/04/whats_funnier_than_watching_a_burgl.php


----------

